# How to do Mexeira stitch step by step with photos



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I found a Portugese photo by photo instruction for this "tangerine slice" circular shell knit stitch.

I will give you the link to the Portugese language page. The instructions are ABOVE the picture that illustrates the row.
1. Go to the link
2. Read my translations for each step.

I think this instruction is using a thicker gauge yarn and does not look as lacy as the other photos we have seen.

http://muitasartes.com.br/2011/08/pap-ponto-mexerica-em-trico/

Above photo 1.
There are two rows of preparation. Knitone row and purl one row.
Above photo 2.
First row of pattern:Slip one stitch knitwise, K 2, 1YO, P6,1YO, K2, 1YO, P6,1YO, ending up with k2 and P 1.

Above photo3 second row of pattern
Slip one stitch knitwise, P2, 1YO, K 8, 1YO, P2, 1 YO, K 8, 1 YO, ending up with P 3.

Above photo 4 third row of pattern:

*slip 1 knitwise, K2, 1YO, P 10, 1YO, K 2, 1 YO P 10, 1 YO *end up with P3.

Above photo 5 fourth row of pattern:

Purl entire row.

Above photo 6 fifth row of pattern:

*slip 1 knitwise, K 2, K 12 with 3 wraps (YOs) between each stitchto make the three wraps see the photo below wrap from the back to the front because if you wrap the other way they will come undoneKnit *ending up with K 2 and P 1.

Photo 7 shows the back to front direction of wraps .

Above Photo 8

Three wraps around the needle.

Above Photo 9

Going to look like this with enough stitches on the needle.

Above photo 10

Now is the tricky step: Pick the stitch knitwise and let drop the wraps as if they were part of this stitch off the left needle.

Above Photo 11

Pass the remaining elongated stitch to the right needle. Repeat

Above Photo 12

Now knit these two elongated stitches together.

Above photo13

Here are the two k tog with the edge slip stitch.

Above photo 14

You can see the 12 stitches decreased to 6 elongated stitches.

Above photo 15

The entire row has been finished in pattern.

Above photo 16

The wrong (reverse) side looks like this.

Above photo 17

Here you can see the shells forming.

At the end, the person who illustrated this stitch says:
I hope that I was able to teach you how to make this beautiful stitch. Whatever I know, so I make.

Also refer to this link which has lovely photos but no step by step instructions to see how it looks with light weight yarn.

http://muitasartes.com.br/2011/08/receita-cachecol-de-trico-com-ponto-mexerica/

I Turmaline hope that our obsessive interest in this stitch has been somewhat slaked with my translation.

Happy learning.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you...How kind of you to take the time to do that.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you. This is a beautiful stitch especially for a scarf.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

this is a beautiful stitch


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you. It looks challenging.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for taking the trouble to translate this for us. It is a very pretty stitch.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Turmaline said:


> I found a Portugese photo by photo instruction for this "tangerine slice" circular shell knit stitch.
> 
> I will give you the link to the Portugese language page. The instructions are ABOVE the picture that illustrates the row.
> 1. Go to the link
> ...


thank you as I was just doing that myself...but yours is done and finished... I appreciate it...copied it... but I do have one question...what is the multiplies plus, if we wanted to do something else with it?


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

At the start, before we start making any YO increases it goes like this: Ignore the YO inside {} for counting the repeat.

Sl 1,K 2, {1YO}, P6,{1YO}, K2, {1YO}, P6,{1YO}, ending up with k2 and P 1.
Add up 1+2+6+2+6+2+1= 20

Seeing there is always a slip stitch edge stitch on both sides, the design is a multiple of 8 +2 SELVAGE stitches.

You can make shawls, purses (I imagine you have to line those) jackets (not working in the round!) There is no reason to limit yourself to a single slip stitch edging if you are making things to sew and want a more sturdy edge.

Turmaline


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for all your work! It is for a future project :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> I found a Portugese photo by photo instruction for this "tangerine slice" circular shell knit stitch.
> 
> I will give you the link to the Portugese language page. The instructions are ABOVE the picture that illustrates the row.
> 1. Go to the link
> ...


Thank you, Turmaline. I think you have solved this problem and satisfied our curiosity.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Turmaline. So very kind of you to translate that for us. I have printed both the picture tutorial and your translation and will definitely give it a try soon.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Me too Mary A. I like elongated drop stitches and this is a bit out of the ordinary.

Turmaline


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you this very nice of you to do this


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for doing this, Turmaline. It's very clear. I hope you've made a lot of people happy today, if only they find this post. It must be frustrating to have done all this work, only to see people are still fumbling on the original thread.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you so very very much! We certainly appreciate your time to do the translation for us.


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Turmaline said:


> At the start, before we start making any YO increases it goes like this: Ignore the YO inside {} for counting the repeat.
> 
> Sl 1,K 2, {1YO}, P6,{1YO}, K2, {1YO}, P6,{1YO}, ending up with k2 and P 1.
> Add up 1+2+6+2+6+2+1= 20
> ...


Thank u so much... can't wait to give this a try, but have to finish xmas gifts first before I play with it... u r a gem... thanks


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thank you so very much for taking the time to do this. Very generous of you. Thanks again.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. This is a lovely stitch


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tourmaline: It's a beautiful stitch and you translated it wonderfully. Thank you so much


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Wrote Turmaline< "I found a Portugese photo by photo instruction for this "tangerine slice" circular shell knit stitch.

I will give you the link to the Portugese language page. ... (snipped) ..."

THANK YOU so much for your generosity of time and talent to translates this beautiful pattern. Now, we can all have some fun with it. I envision it trimming the yoke of a sweater - three or four tiers.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you Turmaline!!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Thank you, Tumaline...appreciate it


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, Turmaline. One day I may use it, despite it's loopiness. :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the translation. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Turmaline: I just wanted to say thank you as well. Your time and trouble are much appreciated.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's a very pretty stitch. Thank you.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Bless you for you work in translating this very interesting pattern.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> Thank you so very much for taking the time to do this. Very generous of you. Thanks again.


A hearty second on that! Thank you so much.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

MANY THANKS for your help and sharing!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful stitch, THANKS for translating ♥

I had Google translate the page, row 1 came out like this:

1st row: * 1 point without, 2 socks, 1 YO, 6 knitwear, 1 YO, 2 socks, 1 YO, 6 knitwear, 1 YO * ... ends with two socks, knit 1 .

I must say your translation is less humorous -- :lol: :lol:

Again, many thanks for your time and efforts.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, I concur. Thank you so much Turmaline.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for translating! It is a beautiful stitch. I wonder if one could use it down the fronts of a cardigan sweater?? I have seen the crocodile knit stitch used for sleeves, but I think this is too lacy for sleeves... I would be afraid they would get caught on something.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Turmaline said:


> I found a Portugese photo by photo instruction for this "tangerine slice" circular shell knit stitch.
> 
> I Turmaline hope that our obsessive interest in this stitch has been somewhat slaked with my translation.
> 
> Happy learning.


Thank you so much for doing this, can't want to try it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

One of the sources someone else posted on the earlier thread has a 2-fan piece that is very much like a piece shown in a museum picture shown on another site given in the same post (2 sites given in same post). With some thought, you could cut this down to one fan column and use it down the front of cardigans. I'm going to try it on a shawl.

Here's the link:
http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=1809


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Turmaline for your time in translating this beautiful stitch. It was greatly appreciated.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Bookmarked. Thanks so much!


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

Isnt this the pattern someone was looking for the other dayI think it was Michelle10n.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the translation Turmaline. It really is a pretty pattern. 

It's sad that Lilia was treated so poorly by a few that admn. had to delete the entire post.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> Thank you for the translation Turmaline. It really is a pretty pattern.
> 
> It's sad that Lilia was treated so poorly by a few that admn. had to delete the entire post.


It is sad, I noticed the post had gone too.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

This is so awesome! Thanking you for taking the time to translate and post!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't think Admin would delete posts unless there was something against the rules in it. There have been a few threads deleted lately


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for the translation.. What is the number of stitches needed for the repeat of the pattern? Thank you so much for your help in this beautiful pattern.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

this is amazing thank for posting


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you Turmaline. It was extremely kind of you to translate the pattern for us. I an sad that you were treated poorly.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

48barb said:


> Thank you Turmaline. It was extremely kind of you to translate the pattern for us. I an sad that you were treated poorly.


Ditto. I thought we were having so much fun, then spoiled. I also feel sad for us all.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, something new to try. It looks so interesting. Thank you very much for transcribing and showing such a lovely pattern.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I have moved this translation to my blog.

http://beadannex.blogspot.com/

Things get buried in the deluge of posts. Often the same questions are asked.

This way I know how to put my hands on it later.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely, thanks for sharing and translating!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It popped up again a few days ago - in Spanish - and has again been translated: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321948-1.html


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Is it available in Spanish too? I never saw that one. I know Spanish so it is easy to translate from that. I struggled to get the Portugese one over to English.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Very much above and beyond. Thank you very much.
Thank you to Kansas g-ma for the link to Grand Shell.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty stitch,thanks for posting.


----------

